# Twin Creek



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

This is my first post here.
I've been fishing several places on Twin Creek this past week and found a few small SMB.

I'm not sure of the best way to post photos....





  








18157614_10212311376250326_2548899083459659472_n




__
Rick's Tropical Delight


__
Apr 30, 2017












  








18157020_10212284074767806_3872515876909967854_n




__
Rick's Tropical Delight


__
Apr 30, 2017












  








18119275_10212264358034900_8506507982204247007_n




__
Rick's Tropical Delight


__
Apr 30, 2017












  








18119253_10212284074647803_7821595339863331102_n




__
Rick's Tropical Delight


__
Apr 30, 2017












  








18118903_10212264358394909_5390619567195106158_n




__
Rick's Tropical Delight


__
Apr 30, 2017












  








18058058_10212264358434910_7521318569982829484_n




__
Rick's Tropical Delight


__
Apr 30, 2017


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Names (Jun 14, 2016)

My favorite place to fish (when it's not crowded)


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Rick's Tropical Delight.....
I love it!!!
Thanks for the post. Glad ur finding success.


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

I think you can see in the photos I was using a Rebel Teeny-Wee Craw and also a weighted plastic lizard. Also, I was using my vintage Zebco 404 1989 Brunswick spin casting reel 

I retired last June so I can get out while the most are still at work


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

I grew up about 200 yards from that creek. Was my favorite place to spend time as a child. It used to be an excellent smallmouth fishery in my local area. Now we have some kayak rentals in the area along with a rope swing that have had a negative impact on the area. I also know of several guys that keep 100s of smallmouth out of there per season. While I never topped the 20" mark in twin. I have caught a dozen right at 20 over the years. Some of the best days of my childhood were spent back there. Now that I have a boat in combination with my anger seeing all the trash, I haven't set foot in there in 2 years. I am referring to the Getmantown dam area down to Carlisle. glad to see someone enjoying the creek. I hope there are some quality fish left when my boys are old enough to enjoy it as well!


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

BrettSass844 said:


> I have caught a dozen right at 20 over the years. . I am referring to the Getmantown dam area down to Carlisle.


WoW, 20" SMB in Twin Creek?

Yep, that's exactly where I've been from the dam to Carlisle


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

They used to be in there. I know of one 21" that was mounted that came out from near the Kercher park bridge.


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

fast chocolate today


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

i was out at Twin Creek today and caught two. everything was fine until I lost my new popper


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

You may have convinced me to fish twin creek tomorrow evening. I haven't fished there in a while. Where were the hiding? Current or slack water?


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

seam at fast current and slow current and about knee deep. those two photos are actually the same fish, the other one was smaller and I didn't get a photo. caught on wee craw

I've been fishing Twin Creek because it's the closest fishable water to my house, except for some park ponds. I always catch & release and pick up any trash I find


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Great fish. Congrats! Really appreciate other catch and release fishermen in Twin Creek.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to OGF! Nice pics , look forward to some more!


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

I like using cranks. Nice fish!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Any updates as to what the creek looks like? I'm trying to find some fishies tomorrow evening!


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't been down there lately, but with all the rain, I bet high and muddy


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

too nice a day to not hit the Twin!

this guy sucked in the craw as soon as it hit the water



























caught a few more dink smb


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice fish! Water clarity clear again?


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

yep, I think the Twin clears up quickly.

I saw a couple of guys using a cast net for bait and all they ended up with was some golden redhorses.


----------

